# *Ping* Beavis/Eatme



## Guest

> ..I am stuck out here in Texas ....
> Tony


Tell me your not related to Thresher ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo

No, but that is funny!!!! I should have seen how far I am from him. Apparently, Beavis/EatMe don't want to reply....that could only mean one thing...no feeesh ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

I had a beer with them at JBs for lunch ;D None of us had caught anything by then. I was skunked in the afternoon too.


----------



## Tom_C

> I had a beer with them at JBs for lunch  ;D None of us had caught anything by then. I was skunked in the afternoon too.



The way I hear it they had the same luck.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Boys, boys, boys!! We put in at Beacon 42 this morning, and fought the wind along with ya'll. Didn't have any luck at all first light, but picked up a nice mid slot red and a nice 24" trout (4.5 lbs!!). It was a real fatty. We ended up leaving at 10:30, due to work, but it was a good morning.


----------



## Garry

Where were you guys fishing at????????


----------



## mygheenoe1

garry are those wedding rings   :-X


----------



## Garry

Yeah........ask Sophie about it...... We are engaged, but she wants me to wear a ring too, so why not...


----------



## Guest

Well that's sucks for u guys, I caught 7 reds 16" to 28" reds in southern mosquito lagoon up in the shoreline from protected winds. Sorry no pics but I got all soaked in the gheenoe. Thank god I didn't bring it otherwise it will damage 400 dollars camera.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Gary and Sophie congrats on the engagement! 

Nice day fishing whitesnook. No camera


----------



## Guest

> Gary and Sophie congrats on the engagement!


Sophie ='s Fishing Partner.  One Word - "Keeper" 

Congrats and nice feesh too.


----------



## tojo

> Well that's sucks for u guys, I caught 7 reds 16" to 28" reds in southern mosquito lagoon up in the shoreline from protected winds. Sorry no pics but I got all soaked in the gheenoe. Thank god I didn't bring it otherwise it will damage 400 dollars camera.


No pics no prrof ;D ;D ;D

Garry,

Nice catch...the fish weren't bad either  I assume we will all be getting invitations...


----------



## Guest

it's always next time! I will go again to catch more reds and will be camera pics this time when the weather is not bad. I'll show u proof lol. I need to pose more pics of feesh and boat.

Congrats!!!! Sophie and Garry.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

dont trow her back garry!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Aww, you guys make me blush! There's a long long LONG way till any invitations will be sent.... But trust me, you all will get one! It'll be a mini-rally! ;D


----------



## Garry

Thanks guys, yeah I agree she is definately a keeper . She's in the livewell right now, on her way to the trophy room(wedding) ;D


----------



## Big_Fish

> Well that's sucks for u guys, I caught 7 reds 16" to 28" reds in southern mosquito lagoon up in the shoreline from protected winds. Sorry no pics but I got all soaked in the gheenoe. Thank god I didn't bring it otherwise it will damage 400 dollars camera.


No camera no fish!


----------



## Big_Fish

Two words, Waterproof box!!!!!


----------



## Garry

ZIPLOCK!!!


----------



## Big_Fish

> Two words, Waterproof box!!!!!



Or walmart underwater camera No more EXCUSES! $11.00


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Yeah! We've already ruined one camera this year... But we still have proof!! ;D


----------



## Weedy

Congradulations, best of wishes to you both, you guys sound like a great couple. Specially since SHE out fishes you, so I hear....... ;D
Walt


----------

